# Motor brushless como generador de imanes permanentes



## kanuvar (May 2, 2013)

Hola estimados, primer post ! creo que ni podría contar las veces que he encontrado respuestas en este foro... pero esta ves estoy muy perdido asi que me anime a anotarme...

El tema es asi, estoy fabricando un micro grupo electrógeno movido por un motor 2T muy chiquito pero muy rápido, el mismo me da desde 2500 a 19000rpm por 0.6 HP teniendo en cuenta que a las 14000 esta entregando el máximo de fuerza asi que lo estaría manteniendo a esa velocidad. La idea seria mover un motor brushless para usarlo de alternador y de ahi rectificar con los seis diodos. 
Si todavía no llegue a la pregunta tenganme paciencia que me cuesta vio... 
Ahora para alcanzar los doce volt tendria que usar un motor de 1400Kv  (1400 revoluciones por volt) a 14000rpm. Hasta ahi todo bien... ahora que tamaño de motor tendria que utilizar para aprobechar al maximo estos miseros pero nada despreciables 0.6 HP o 550 watts que me genera el motor 2T ? 
Muchos brushless vienen con la cantidad de fuerza que generan expresada en watts

*Kv: 1300rpm/V*
*No load Current: 3A/10V*
*Max power: 1500W*
*Recomended ESC: 2~6S/70A*

ALguna idea de a que motor tendria que tirarme o a que caracteristicas tendria que tener en ceunta ?



saludos
Neri



Ok tan loco no estoy....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2013)

Claro y lo convertís en alternador , así tiene mayor rendimiento


----------



## kanuvar (May 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro y lo convertís en alternador , así tiene mayor rendimiento



Exacto 2M !! tambien voy a asuar un arduino para medir las RPM y que las mantenga si aumenta la carga, un simil AVR (regulador automatico de voltage) para generadores mas grandes.
pero por ahora que quiero saber cual es el  tamaño de brushless que tendría que usar para aprovechar al máximo los 0.60 HP del motor 2T


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2013)

Te comento un dato , en los grupos electrógenos de entre 2.000 y 7.000 VA la potencia del motor guarda una relación :

4 Hp ≈ 2.000 VA
8 HP ≈ 4.000 VA

Para mayores potencias la relación mejora  y para menores , empeora 

0,6 Hp ≈ 200 VA

Y en ningún lugar está escrito , ni hay una fórmula fiable como para saber-calcular cuanto generará un motor  , la cuestión se convierte en empírica.

Pero yo no utilizaría un motor de menos de 1 Hp , o un alternador de moto 

Saludos !


----------



## kanuvar (May 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y en ningún lugar está escrito , ni hay una fórmula fiable como para saber-calcular cuanto generará un motor  , la cuestión se convierte en empírica.



Recorcholis !! no sabia eso pense que en algun lado tendrian todo solucionado con una formulita magica



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero yo no utilizaría un motor de menos de 1 Hp , o un alternador de moto


Par aplicaciones serias estaría de acuerdo pero estamos hablando de cargar baterias y principalmente que sea transportable y barato para lo que busco estaria muy feliz con 200 VA !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2013)

Se estimaría que un motor de 1 hp podría generar unos 500 VA.

Ahora si tenés que comprar , para estar seguro yo me iría a algo diseñado específicamente para eso y de los cuales hay tablas y demás datos  , un alternador de moto.


----------



## kanuvar (May 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se estimaría que un motor de 1 hp podría generar unos 500 VA.
> 
> Ahora si tenés que comprar , para estar seguro yo me iría a algo diseñado específicamente para eso y de los cuales hay tablas y demás datos  , un alternador de moto.



Es buena idea lo del alternador de moto, siempre es mejor usar algo destinado para ese propósito. Pero son caros y la mayor parte de las veces solo viene el strator si quiero todo completo se me va a los 2000$ar cuando un motor brushless (con las caracteristicas que estimo  necesarias) estaría en el orden de los 20u$s.
Ademas el motor 2T que tengo pesa alrededor de 300g mas el brushless que son 250g con combustible alguna abteria y electronica con creo que supere los 1200g para producir 200va extremadamente ruidosos 

Otro tema seria si decido armar el bobinado yo y usar imanes de neodimio lo cual estaria bueno, pero ahi se me escapa de nuevo la tortuga con el tema de los calculos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2013)

Quizás el motor universal de algún taladro o amoladora a baterías . . .


----------



## kanuvar (May 2, 2013)

De esos brushed tengo algunos tirados por ahi rescatados de las mesas del saldo de Easy podria probarlos antes de mandarme con el brushless


----------



## tinchorojo89 (May 2, 2013)

Hola kanuvar, lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar con la eleccion del motor, pero por lo que comentas lo primero, indudablemente lo primero que buscaria en un motor/generador, es que trabaje en las 14000 rpm que propones, por que la verdad que me suena muchisimo para un motor/generador convencional, y no me ariesgaria con un motor de amoladora ni alternador de moto a menos que claramente especifique que trabaja en esos rangos, por que con la calidad de los rodamientos chinos que circulan por la mayoria del herramental que se comercia, como minimo se destrosa. Mi recomendacion es mucho cuidado a esas rpm.

Espero que encuentres el motor/generador apropiado y a un precio razonable.

Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## kanuvar (May 2, 2013)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> rangos, por que con la calidad de los rodamientos chinos que circulan por la mayoria del herramental que se comercia, como minimo se destrosa. Mi recomendacion es mucho cuidado a esas rpm.



Gracias por contestar tincho, muy cirto lo que decis, de ahi venia mi eleccion de un motor brushless de aeromodelismo, los mismos se comercilizan segun la cantidad de Kv, que serian rpm x Volt, por ahora estoy buscando motores que anden en los 1500kv y 12v eso serian 18000rpm 



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Espero que encuentres el motor/generador apropiado y a un precio razonable.
> Suerte con tu proyecto.



Gracias !!! si sale algo lo prublico por aca


----------

